# epic trip



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

you are the man.

that is stout shit.....


----------



## cmack (Oct 15, 2006)

Strong fuckin work Mike. 

What was that drop around a minute in where you were against the wall the whole time? That was an awesome looking rapid. 

Around 4:45... "Whoa."

-Mack


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

^^^^^
balls to the wall.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

the trip was killer in everyway. glad you guys enjoy that shit.. its super quality run! full edit coming after fix some codecs


----------



## billfish (Nov 22, 2009)

caspermike said:


> "The Box" High Side of Good on Vimeo


 
great video. especially for those of us that will never have the skills to see that incredible canyon. thanks for the awesome view.


----------



## kayakingphotog (May 25, 2007)

That was the best! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

That's actually a perfect medium flow. Why didn't you run snullyguster and all of deliberation?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i was thinking bout snully than i thought the reward of the hole working didnt seem as awsomeone dude fired it up way off line, up on a rock roll in top half, rolled up and boofed before the hole, and Deliberation the drop next to the syphon kinda looked like a pile of death. i agree flows were optimal per the montana surf guide book. thats why its the high side of good any more water i could see stuff getting a little trickier and the workings go up. i know the gauge was reading bout 1100 on day one 1000 on day 2. Ill be aiming for same flows nex year


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

Touche. Nice work on the video.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

You make that shit *look* too easy. Solid work.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Best POV video I've seen in a long time.

It looked like there was plenty of danger in the ones you ran so ignore the pressure to run X or Y.

I'd just say I portaged because I had to get on shore to take video of the other guys and then my boat fell in. I was going to run it but my boat fell in and I had to jump in and swim after it so that I wasn't stranded... and the video of that is all underwater shots so I edited it out.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Hey Shitouta: aren't you supposed to be standing on top of Bishop Pass right now? WTF? Get on it or you're gonna get passed by Front Rangers.

And if you walk raw dawg I WILL call you out on the buzz.


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm in bishop right now packing a twelve pack and a six pound t-bone into my boat. Were hiking in tomorrow. I doubt we will get passed by front rangers, I hear that they won't hike in until it's under a thousand on the gauge. Too much water, not enough rock, ya know. The mules they hire to hike their shit in are slow anyway. Pussies.
Ben


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Logistics*

did you camp in the gorge, or hike out. Did you have time issues doing it in two days, or did you lap it twice?

Thanks. Looks really amazing.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Loaded two day


----------



## stankboat (Mar 30, 2005)

sweet. Mike's wallet reads BAD MOTHER FU%*ER


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Way to get it done Mike! I'm afraid that one is gonna stay beyond my reach.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 7, 2006)

*Awesome!*

Thanks for taking me back. The Box is one of the best places to be in the world. Definitely a run I would do every year if it wasn't so far away. Looks like you guys had a little more water than we did, and it looks like a better flow. Can't wait to get back out there with some more water. Either way the Clarks Fork is amazing, and additionally, the lack of glamour incentive keeps the traffic sparse and honest. A true Shang-Ri-La indeed sir.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks kirk watched your vid last year a bunch before the trip to kinda get some lines dialed in. and my wallet reads broke ass mofo.. 3 weekends in row spent in wyoming wouldnt have august anyother way. shit was high class boys i have been training for this test piece for three years now. its been on top of the list since there was one. i couldnt do it without the other bad ass dudes either im sure stafford going have some sick shit. woody killed it and got the crew motivated, kemper and snug, ted keys, jarod alexander already popped there cherrys, and neal. It was new run and my first selfsupport. pretty sick feeling pulling into camp stoked. I slept like a baby in my sleeping bag under a rock, woke up to a plane buzzing the canyon put back on at ten


----------



## Favre (Nov 17, 2010)

Best trip I have ever done.. Flows actually look ideal to me, but I'm from Idaho.


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

What is happening up there. When I left caspermike was getting blasted for his lack of grammar and boofing ability. Now he's getting jocked by everyone. What a sham. So fuquin' jealous. That was my last real run in the states and it makes me want to move back to Wall Mart Land in a major way. Did stafford complete the run?


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

woot woot!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow. That is an amazing river! Thanks for sharing Mike. The narrows around min. 5:00 looked sweet....and that move at 5:30 looked very difficult....you got skills man.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Stafford killed it. ran meat of dillworth as well and stomped a killer line on leap.. you should def come back to the states pete.. get a manager you know, install a camera call it good. thanks imeyers..


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

lotsawater said:


> Did stafford complete the run?


Ha! The first thing I asked him when he called me was if he got to see the takeout this time. We need you back LotsaLeftamerica to keep these fools in check.


----------



## mbannister (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for the video mike! that was beautiful


----------



## burnor (May 13, 2010)

Good shit... I had to share that video widely!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Log In | Facebook

gotta wait till i get paid wednesday to throw some dollas at vimeo to many MB's until than facebook is free


----------



## luluxiu (Aug 19, 2011)

I just said I portaged, because I am on the shore to take other people's video, then come in my boat down, I have to run it, but my boat down, I had to jump and swim ... I was not stranded. .. this video is all underwater photography, so I edited out.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Holy hell that was amazing.


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

Sooooooooo sick! What a trip! Thanks for sharing


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I went back to this thread to show the video to a couple of friends yesterday, and I must say that's it's even better now. Great job improving the editing and adding more angles/points of view Mike. Quite fun to watch.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks myers didn't feel like they're needed to be a second post


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

As I prepare to row Westwater in two weeks, I'm humbled...


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Very nice video guys. Beautiful place. I hope to get in there at some time in the future.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

No idea how I missed this video. Awesome. Can't wait to get back next summer!
Joe


----------



## NWO Whiewater (Apr 27, 2011)

sick. Really sick run


----------



## Cipherion (Apr 23, 2009)

*Impressed*

In a word - Epic


----------

